# Protein Bars



## Sleeve88 (Apr 30, 2011)

Looking to buy some as due to work im struggling to get in extra protein, where as these i can have at my desk etc.

Been looking at most online and they all seem to carry 9ish g of fat.

Is that not incredibly bad?

Im not trying to bulk up, just build muscle and steadily lose body fat.

Any advice?

Thanks


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Alot cheaper to make your own, and you can tailor the nutrition to what you want. Take a look at this recipe I put together on MT, step by step guide, and pretty good nutrition:

Calories - 326

Carbs - 25g

Sugars - 10g

Protein - 28g

Fat - 8g

Saturates - 1.6g

http://www.muscletalk.co.uk/tm.aspx?m=4281236&high=fat+mess


----------



## joe.b (Sep 26, 2009)

JPaycheck said:


> Alot cheaper to make your own, and you can tailor the nutrition to what you want. Take a look at this recipe I put together on MT, step by step guide, and pretty good nutrition:
> 
> Calories - 326
> 
> ...


jeeez,im bookmarking that link for when im off keto,they look well good,love the step by step pictures:thumbup1:


----------



## Sleeve88 (Apr 30, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> Alot cheaper to make your own, and you can tailor the nutrition to what you want. Take a look at this recipe I put together on MT, step by step guide, and pretty good nutrition:
> 
> Calories - 326
> 
> ...


Just made these 

In the fridge now.


----------



## RickMiller (Aug 21, 2009)

That's a great recipe by JPayCheck ^^^ Make sure you use a strong-flavoured protein powder though.

Only issue I find is that there's not many high protein, low carbohydrate and fat protein bars available. Peak Body's Pro50 bars are pretty good.

I prefer to 'chew' my protein rather than drink it, if I ever come up with a homemade protein bar that fits that description, I'll be sure to post it!


----------



## JusNoGood (Apr 4, 2011)

Big thumbs up from me too...a few days ago I asked for a refund from maximuscle after waiting weeks for my protein bars to be delivered...just made these in 2mins flat and they taste great...well the spoon and bowl did when I licked them clean  got to wait the 60 mins now


----------



## adsdj (Mar 13, 2010)

Gonna have to make myself some of those!


----------



## Sleeve88 (Apr 30, 2011)

Bit of feedback, i made them but they didnt set solid. Just sticky mess really lol.

Still going to eat them but i need to make them drier next time.

Have a feeling i used too much milk.


----------



## Zangief (Aug 5, 2010)

I got a box of 24x CNP Pro flapjacks for 14.99 online:

Total energy 1162kJ/279kcal

Fat 7.1g

Saturated fat 3g

Sodium 75mg

Carbohydrates 34.9g

Sugars 5g

Dietary fibre 2.6g

Protein 18.8

The choc ones taste good & they are easy to wack in your draw at work


----------



## Sleeve88 (Apr 30, 2011)

MrMike said:


> I got a box of 24x CNP Pro flapjacks for 14.99 online:
> 
> Total energy 1162kJ/279kcal
> 
> ...


Where from mate?


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

MrMike said:


> I got a box of 24x CNP Pro flapjacks for 14.99 online:
> 
> Total energy 1162kJ/279kcal
> 
> ...


They are cheap but the protein comes from gelatin.

Reflex do a much better bar and for only a few pence more per bar.

http://www.affordablesupplements.co.uk/Protein.59/Bars.13/High+Protein+Premium+Flapjacks.5231.html


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

LOL, people always use more milk that I tell them too, if you read the MT threa,d everyone did that aswell!

The secret is to use the exact amount of ingredients listed

Thanks guys.


----------



## adsdj (Mar 13, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> LOL, people always use more milk that I tell them too, if you read the MT threa,d everyone did that aswell!
> 
> The secret is to use the exact amount of ingredients listed
> 
> Thanks guys.


Gonna follow it to the letter on Wednesday when I've been shopping!


----------



## EchoSupplements (Jul 19, 2010)

'low carb' is pretty difficult to form a bar with. I personally munch the reflex flapjacks all the time I find them not too sweet and not just 'powder in a bar shape' like a lot of protein bars.


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

yeah have to give this a try, protein bars are normally ridiculously expensive and lots of jelly and sh1t init


----------



## Sleeve88 (Apr 30, 2011)

Well, i re made these last night with the correct ingredients and they turned out great 

Really impressed.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Sleeve88 said:


> Well, i re made these last night with the correct ingredients and they turned out great
> 
> Really impressed.


Awesome, I am craving them to high heaven right now, I normally have a batch around but ran out of ingredients.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

them bars look mint, shall be making a stab at them tomorrow, by the way can i say you could easily be a hand model


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

barsnack said:


> them bars look mint, shall be making a stab at them tomorrow, by the way can i say you could easily be a hand model


ha!

I am a hand model, I model it for myself every night.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> ha!
> 
> I am a hand model, I model it for myself every night.


i saw stop before this thread turns into, well like every other one we contribute to


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

barsnack said:


> i saw stop before this thread turns into, well like every other one we contribute to


Agreed, let me know how you get on with the bars. I am gonna make some soon, I really do love them. Going to make them with Gaspari Myofusion chocolate peanut butter YUM!


----------



## craig24 (Jan 23, 2010)

Just tried making these, but i halved all the ingredients, but for some reason, they have ended up really chewy and sticky.


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

If any one like me has tryed and failed at home made protein bars or just cba to make there own I reccomend CNP chocolate and chocolate orange protein oat/flapjack bars and Reflex flapjack bars.

I get them for about 20 quid a box (24 in a box) so there not too bad, Animal also do a fairly nice bar, but it contains 30g of sugar so isnt all that great, may aswell eat a snicker


----------



## stev249er (Jun 2, 2010)

Can readybrek be used instead of normal oats or would readybrek be too fine?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

stev249er said:


> Can readybrek be used instead of normal oats or would readybrek be too fine?


Never tried it, from previous adventures into making things I can say that using different oats have screwed me over in the past. But you'de have to try it.


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> Alot cheaper to make your own, and you can tailor the nutrition to what you want. Take a look at this recipe I put together on MT, step by step guide, and pretty good nutrition:
> 
> Calories - 326
> 
> ...


Kinda bumping old thread. But ^^ i made these yesterday and they are fcking delicious


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

made them a few times and love them. But i find it hard to only eat one and can end up eating the whole lot in a couple of days!


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

If you don't want to make/buy protein bars, then you don't need to!

Eat your protein where time allows. I don't believe that there is no time in the day/evening/night for people to eat. No need to eat every god given second. Fit in your macros for the day, and *enjoy*. I personally like to eat large meals, and even if you don't, there are ways of compacting the volume of what you are eating whilst still getting your protein/CHO/fat for the day, in the best way that suits you.

---

And by doing this, you can eat all the JPay-Protein-Bars. Instead of having one and then resisting the rest


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

I dont use the honey anymore when making them, i use 75g of peanut butter now instead of 50 and about 100ml more milk  think its like 280 calories in each one, I eat 3 a day, they are awesome !


----------



## Tepidsparrow (Jul 5, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> Alot cheaper to make your own, and you can tailor the nutrition to what you want. Take a look at this recipe I put together on MT, step by step guide, and pretty good nutrition:
> 
> Calories - 326
> 
> ...


Bookmarked. Cheers


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

either CNP Flapjacks or their XS bars would be my choice.

i did try the Reflex Flapjacks but i just couldnt eat them, choc-orange. Was the worst taste ever. Dont know if i had a bad batch but ended up giving 3/4 of a box away for free.

Supreme Protein and Syntha-6 bars are a nice treat too. High in cals and fats etc, but great for a cheat snack every few days.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

I would avoid CNP, If i remember correctly thier protein source is mainly gelatine.


----------



## Tepidsparrow (Jul 5, 2011)

Holy crap.....these things are awesome. Stuff training I want to get fat. Haha.

I'm not even proper training till after my Hols, currently on a fat loss diet but thought I'd give that a try.

Parents come for tea and think I made a flapjacks so they take a slice....loved em. Haha.

Got a feeling I'll go round tomorrow and mother will look like arnie......haha.

Used ON cookies and cream frickin. Yum

Question.....can I use these as my sole source of protein? And fat and carbs for that matter?

Lol


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Wigangymboy said:


> Holy crap.....these things are awesome. Stuff training I want to get fat. Haha.
> 
> I'm not even proper training till after my Hols, currently on a fat loss diet but thought I'd give that a try.
> 
> ...


haha course you can, top quality ingredients!


----------



## bighead1985 (Dec 31, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> http://www.muscletalk.co.uk/tm.aspx?m=4281236&high=fat+mess


Do you actually work JP or just post threads on muscle forums??????


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

bighead1985 said:


> Do you actually work JP or just post threads on muscle forums??????


I'm retired.


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> I'm retired.


How old are you then mate? If you dont mind me asking haha


----------



## bighead1985 (Dec 31, 2010)

He is 28, just that he was a global pimp and made loads of cash


----------



## 1adf1 (Jun 15, 2010)

bookmarked for 2moz


----------



## energize17 (Jul 25, 2009)

Why do you rub it with water at the end?


----------



## Tepidsparrow (Jul 5, 2011)

Anyone put these on myfitnesspal yet? Lol


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Nah i'm not actually retired. But I don't work. Gonna have to work soon though. Monies running out.

The water is to moisten the outside and keep it from breaking up when flipped. It also gives it a more glazed look like one you would buy in a shop.


----------



## Tepidsparrow (Jul 5, 2011)

Just put em on myfitnesspal, 12 portions a day perfectly fills my macros. Yum yum

Lol


----------



## energize17 (Jul 25, 2009)

Made them but i failed badly

Used microvable tubs from pound land so the peanut butter when Put in the microwave got too hot and the plastic melted i didnt know so picked it up and burnt my hands got 5 blisters also used a bit too much milk so it gooey so ate it with a spoon did tast nice doe

I used nutella instead of honey

And MP unflavoured protein


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Hah im pro at making these now, I eat 3 a day and make two batches at a time


----------



## Philly_1 (Jun 22, 2011)

I make my own protein biscuits and all.. I make the perfect bars aswell  look like the Oh Yeah! ones when i'm done


----------



## Tepidsparrow (Jul 5, 2011)

Philly_1 said:


> I make my own protein biscuits and all.. I make the perfect bars aswell  look like the Oh Yeah! ones when i'm done


protein biscuits? do tell!!!


----------



## Driven Sports (Jul 15, 2011)

Not a protein bar person, but I tried a BSN Syntha-6 cookies and cream bar the other day and that was immense.


----------



## bighead1985 (Dec 31, 2010)

Shopping tomorrow for the ingredients


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

BUMP for info on protien buscuits


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

I've just got all the ingredients for this and am going to make them with Syntha 6 Cookies 'n Cream powder this week!

Will report back once I'm done and if you pm me your address I'll post you one JP :lol:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

TrainingwithMS said:


> I've just got all the ingredients for this and am going to make them with Syntha 6 Cookies 'n Cream powder this week!
> 
> Will report back once I'm done and if you pm me your address I'll post you one JP :lol:


Just give me your debit card number, expiry date and 3 digit security code and i'll pay you for it.


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

just made some of these!

hope they turn out as good as yours jpay!

will report back in a hours time lol


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

ok something went wrong!

mine didn't set properly! i must have went wrong with the honey

and the peanut butter because i couldnt weigh them out properly

with my ancient mechanical scales!!

i must get some digital scales


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

big steve said:


> ok something went wrong!
> 
> mine didn't set properly! i must have went wrong with the honey
> 
> ...


Face+Palm=Facepalm


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

its not too bad mate i just spooned a bar into me!


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Havent made these in a while been drinking two more shakes a day with oats and peanutbutter as ive been to busy to make them, + i cant be dealing the nutrisport 90+ ive just been downing the shakes!


----------



## Driven Sports (Jul 15, 2011)

TrainingwithMS said:


> I've just got all the ingredients for this and am going to make them with Syntha 6 Cookies 'n Cream powder this week!
> 
> Will report back once I'm done and if you pm me your address I'll post you one JP :lol:


How did they turn out?


----------

